# long shot - DayMaker 3 Pastel



## metropical (Aug 31, 2021)

anyone have a copy of this 90s contact/calendar?


----------



## bbloke (Aug 31, 2021)

I know it's not quite what you were after, but I've seen DayMaker v1 on Macintosh Repository.  (Of course, I can't vouch for the software posted there, but I thought I'd tell you what I saw.)  https://www.macintoshrepository.org/14927-daymaker-1-0


----------



## metropical (Aug 31, 2021)

I have DM v1, unfortunately the file structure or management changed for v3. v1 won't open v3.
But thanks.


----------

